# How do you do it?



## martinhersey (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys are all mainly young guys, mostly gamers.  Where do you get the money for this stuff?---all pretty expensive.  Where do you find the time?  I imagine you devote all your time to these games.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 4, 2012)

I work full time and have a 6 figure income.  I believe a lot of guys here are right into computers, and probably live with their parents


----------



## tremmor (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree also. Gamer i never was. I like to look and listen to the people to find out how to solve and learn. Like to help with answers when i can. That keeps me busy. Then again i have my own questions and will search or ask when needed.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 4, 2012)

I work at a computer shop part time and attend college (currently going for my Bachelors in Networking Technology). My rig is three years old and I spent a TON of money on it back when it was brand new, but I haven't spent much on it lately (maybe $250-$300 for a vid card and SSD).

When ya work, you can buy things. Plain and simple.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a poor ghetto kid with no job who takes whatever money he gets online and magically turns it into games and computer parts.

Definitely need to get a job soon so I can get more games and parts though.


----------



## DMGrier (Oct 4, 2012)

I use to play a lot of video games but then I got married and had my son who is three now and just had my daughter last week so I don't do it as much. We still have the Wii and we will all get going on a game of Wii Sports or Mario and Sonic at the Olympics. There fun cause the whole family can play them and even though my son is very active I like seeing a game that gets him moving.

I would say it is primarily younger people (under 20) that do a majority of the video games. I am not doubting that there are some older people that game being that I work with a guy who is twice my age and spends more time talking about his computer rig then his wife or kids which we are still trying to figure out if they really exist or if only in World of War Craft.


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 4, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> I work full time and have a 6 figure income.  I believe a lot of guys here are right into computers, and probably live with their parents


I live with my mum. But not because I don't have a choice. She is disabled, and needs help with most daily task.  It ain't like I don't pay all the bills and everything anyway. She is basically a permanent house guest. 



martinhersey said:


> You guys are all mainly young guys, mostly gamers.  Where do you get the money for this stuff?---all pretty expensive.  Where do you find the time?  I imagine you devote all your time to these games.


I don't devote all my time to games. I actually do not play that much anymore. Might load up MOH this evening to play again ahead of the warfighter release. 

As for where the money comes from. That is simple. Work.  54,000 a year more or less after taxes. It is good enough for me, and we are planning to expand early next year to cover a larger business area.


----------



## ayan (Oct 4, 2012)

I work a pc-related job. Although i find games awesome, and i really don't have much time for them now. I like to know everything about them though. I plan to work hard now, and when i'm in my mid-30, 40's , to work as few hours/month as possible, and enjoy the rest of the time.


----------



## Shane (Oct 4, 2012)

martinhersey said:


> You guys are all mainly young guys, mostly gamers.  Where do you get the money for this stuff?---all pretty expensive.  Where do you find the time?



I have a full time job,And other sources of income. 



martinhersey said:


> *I imagine you devote all your time to these games.*



Not at all,I hardly have time to game these days other than the occasional hour or so play of BF3 in the morning when i come back from work...any other time im at the pc just browsing if i have nothing else to do....then its back to work again.


----------



## spirit (Oct 4, 2012)

martinhersey said:


> You guys are all mainly young guys, mostly gamers.  Where do you get the money for this stuff?---all pretty expensive.  Where do you find the time?  I imagine you devote all your time to these games.


Yeah, I'm 15, living at home. I can't devote all my time and money to gaming and my PC because I have other interests (photography mainly) and school to be getting on with too. 

Where do I get the money? I ask for it for birthday and Christmas, and money gets put into my savings account. Over time it all adds up and you can buy stuff. I sell a lot of things on eBay too, you'd be surprised how much people pay for things on there. 

I don't buy the most high-end stuff, but my general rule of thumb when buying computer parts and the like is not to cheap out and go with the "I'll replace it with something better later" attitude. I just save up and buy the best I can now in the hope I won't have to upgrade for a while. 



bigfellla said:


> I work full time and have a 6 figure income.


Lucky guy! What's your occupation?


----------



## Virssagòn (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm 17, I live with my parents. I have a weekend job in alternate, a computer company. In the holidays I work for 1-2 weeks fulltime. I upgrade to the best I can get when it's needed.
I'm more busy with other things then gaming atm.


----------



## Gooberman (Oct 4, 2012)

I work at my college


----------



## FuryRosewood (Oct 5, 2012)

I work for a software testing place, make about 1600 a month and budget what i can into my computer. So far i think its going to last a while now.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 5, 2012)

I probably spend more time on here than i do on games over the course of the week, when i'm watching tv with this on the ipad probs adds up to half my time. And my rig wasn't that much, older/used parts and good deals got me this for like 500 in the end, maybe 550 and it's great, and i had to pay for it, got a loan from dad trying to sell it but ended up just paying him back once i got some cash and keeping it for a few years.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 5, 2012)

...yes I do live with my parents , going to University. Government pays $1000 at the start of every semester because I'm doing a Bachelor of Science (apparently they think that money is a good way for luring people into getting educated at certain areas, but... well it's not like I mind free money, but I was mighty surprised when Centrelink sent me a letter saying that they're going to dump a grand on my bank account). That, and I'm generally very good at not spending my money on useless things, so it's just sort of accumulated on my bank account.

I don't game a lot though.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 5, 2012)

hackapelite said:


> ...yes I do live with my parents , going to University. Government pays $1000 at the start of every semester because I'm doing a Bachelor of Science (apparently they think that money is a good way for luring people into getting educated at certain areas, but... well it's not like I mind free money, but I was mighty surprised when Centrelink sent me a letter saying that they're going to dump a grand on my bank account). That, and I'm generally very good at not spending my money on useless things, so it's just sort of accumulated on my bank account.
> 
> I don't game a lot though.



I pay for that...


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 5, 2012)

> I pay for that...


Aw

I feel a lot better thinking that my parents pay for that while everyone else pays for failed ticketing systems and pay rises for politicians


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 5, 2012)

hackapelite said:


> Aw
> 
> I feel a lot better thinking that my parents pay for that while everyone else pays for failed ticketing systems and pay rises for politicians



Pay rises for politicians aren't decided by politicians, plus for what they have to do they get paid f-all.  Imagine being the top of your game in the country and only getting 240k or so?  LOL, my boss gets 8M.

In terms of failed ticketing systems?  Have no idea what you're on about.

Back on topic, at 21 living with your parents is lame to the max.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 5, 2012)

> In terms of failed ticketing systems? Have no idea what you're on about.


myki



> Back on topic, at 21 living with your parents is lame to the max.


Yes. Very.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 5, 2012)

hackapelite said:


> myki
> 
> Yes. Very.



Ah, walk to work, don't know what myki is


----------



## Shane (Oct 5, 2012)

> Back on topic, at 21 living with your parents is lame to the max.



No its not,Theres nothing wrong still living with your parents.

A lot of people these days cannot afford to rent their own places,especially here in the UK where everything is so expensive!

Couple of my friends moved out of their parents when they were 18-19 as they thought it was "Un-cool"....only to have moved back in with them within a few months because they couldn't pay the rent/bills etc....they are still living with them now.

A work college of mine is 28 and still lives with his parents,Nothing to be ashamed of imo.


----------



## claptonman (Oct 5, 2012)

I worked my entire high school years at 40 hours a week and since I wasn't paying rent, food, or anything, I saved up a ton of money. I work part-time at a computer helpdesk now to pay for rent/college. My rent is very low due to it being a college town and for food, I buy generic groceries. I usually don't eat out a lot so I save a decent amount of money. I have never gotten money from my parents besides for birthdays/holidays. I make all my money myself. And its my passion and it makes me happy. Going to college is very stressful at times, and this calms me. I think it makes up for it. And plus all the knowledge I'm learning will help me in the future.


----------



## martinhersey (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know Australia at all.  Belgium neither.  It all seems pretty much the same as here, but it isn't.  The guy who maintains my house for me---the next door neighbors son---has just moved out of his family's house. He's in his 30's. The other son, who is a computer geek, is in prison.  I'm financially solid but I'm running out of money.  The market isn't moving. I'm scared I'm going to end up in prison eventually, too, if I can't pay my taxes.  I'll be 71 on October 24th. I got into computers around the turn of last decade.  I've been doing it by myself---no help except via the Internet and on the phone.  I wouldn't go to school.  Building my own.  I must have built about 85 of these things.  I sold about 20 of them 2010-2011.  Below cost I might add.  I'm now trying to sell one at cost ($700), but nobody wants it.  They're just going to accumulate in my cellar.  The funny thing is, I don't know too much about computers anyway.


----------



## strollin (Oct 7, 2012)

Why on earth would you build computers and sell them below cost?  Are you doing it out of the kindness of your heart?

Don't let them accumulate in your cellar as computers are a depreciating asset, they won't be worth as much tomorrow as they are today so it would be best to sell them at a price to get rid of them then invest the money some other way.

How can you be financially solid but be running out of money?  That sounds like a recipe for disaster.  Most experts say that the draw rate from your retirement accounts after retirement should be around 4%.  Are you exceeding that?  If so, you may run out of money during your retirement.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 7, 2012)

He was probably selling them at below cost to get rid of them as you said.


----------



## martinhersey (Oct 8, 2012)

strollin said:


> Why on earth would you build computers and sell them below cost?  Are you doing it out of the kindness of your heart?
> 
> Don't let them accumulate in your cellar as computers are a depreciating asset, they won't be worth as much tomorrow as they are today so it would be best to sell them at a price to get rid of them then invest the money some other way.
> 
> How can you be financially solid but be running out of money?  That sounds like a recipe for disaster.  Most experts say that the draw rate from your retirement accounts after retirement should be around 4%.  Are you exceeding that?  If so, you may run out of money during your retirement.



Only way I could sell them.  I sold them all on Craigslist.com. People snapped them up.  I sold most of them at half-cost.  I just enjoyed building them.  That's all.  The whole thing has driven me temporarily insane.
As far as being a depreciating asset, I know that.  I have 2 computers I want to keep.  One has a dinosaur case from around the turn of the century--blue green---heavy---an original form.  I call it Hitler.  The other one has a red, aluminum case.  It's pretty much up to speed for what I use them for.  I have a backup in that one.  I have another regular one I use for work in the cellar.  I've just built one and I'm starting work on another.  It gives me something to do.  I have the money for parts saved up.
I stand to inherit some money from my step-father when he passes on.  That's the solid of it.  As far as when he will pass on, that's up in the air.  What's a draw rate?
I admire you for staying married that long and for bringing up 4 kids.  My daughter has passed on.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 8, 2012)

Nevakonaza said:


> No its not,Theres nothing wrong still living with your parents.
> 
> A lot of people these days cannot afford to rent their own places,especially here in the UK where everything is so expensive!
> 
> ...



Nonsense.  London comes in at 25th whereas most Australian capital cities are in the 24 (Sydney 11).

I live in one of the most expensive cities in the world and worked 3 jobs and did uni.  Living with your parents at 21 is lame, especially in such a cheap place to live.


----------



## strollin (Oct 8, 2012)

martinhersey said:


> ...
> I stand to inherit some money from my step-father when he passes on.  That's the solid of it.  As far as when he will pass on, that's up in the air.  What's a draw rate?  ...


For those of us whose retirement plan does not rely on an inheritance, it is necessary to save for retirement so that we have something to live on when we stop working.  A draw rate is what percentage of your retirement savings you withdraw each year to live on.  If the draw rate is equal to or less than the return on your invested nest egg then you have a perpetual income for as long as you live.  If your draw rate exceeds the return then you will eventually exhaust your savings.


----------



## WeatherMan (Oct 8, 2012)

I think there's a difference in attitude here in the UK, it can be seen as 'uncool' to still be living with your parents, but generally people here move out when they are around 22\23+

Unless you work at least part time for a few solid years from the age of 16 up, and sacrifice further education, most people are extremely lucky to move out before 21!

I would love to be able to move out, but right now with the way our government have set things up, at the end of 2014 I will have a £35k debt to pay off because of university fee's, and that only goes up each year with interest  Hell, I have a friend who works part time 4 days per week at argos, and his interest from last year was larger than the amount the gov took off of him for repayments to his loan 

I think he would also get charged for any early repayments!

I suppose it is all okay if your parents are minted though.


----------



## Turbo10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bootup05 said:


> I think there's a difference in attitude here in the UK, it can be seen as 'uncool' to still be living with your parents, but generally people here move out when they are around 22\23+



Maybe its cause we have the intelligence to realise that living on your own and paying for everything is not fun and is expensive as **** over here.

Ill move out when i have a stable job and can actually afford to live on my own.


----------



## AlienMenace (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi;
I have never moved out of my parents home, when they passed on the house went to my older brother, he passed in 2005 now it is my house. But I am disabled and I have been building new machine through out the year. Started buying parts in March. My last major part left to buy is the video card, that will be in November. And paying bills in between.
I still play certain games from time to time. But, not like I used to. Right now trying out the demo of WOW: Mists of Pandaria.


----------



## Troncoso (Oct 8, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Nonsense.  London comes in at 25th whereas most Australian capital cities are in the 24 (Sydney 11).
> 
> I live in one of the most expensive cities in the world and worked 3 jobs and did uni.  Living with your parents at 21 is lame, especially in such a cheap place to live.



To be honest, while your responses make you sound like somewhat of a jackass (no offense), I completely agree with that mentality. I wouldn't dare live with my parents again. As soon as I graduated high school, I moved out. Since then, I've had jobs, paid my own bills and rent, bought my own cars, and pay for my own education.

People always blame money issues on bad economy, ei. Things are too expensive or they don't get paid enough. It's not that, at all, I've learned. I only make $8.50 an hour, and I have plenty of money for whatever I need. <- Keyword there. Everything that needs to get paid for, get paid for first. Honestly, though, after that, I put most my money in savings, or in a separate account for next month's bills.


----------



## Virssagòn (Oct 8, 2012)

Troncoso said:


> To be honest, while your responses make you sound like somewhat of a jackass (no offense), I completely agree with that mentality. I wouldn't dare live with my parents again. As soon as I graduated high school, I moved out. Since then, I've had jobs, paid my own bills and rent, bought my own cars, and pay for my own education.
> 
> People always blame money issues on bad economy, ei. Things are too expensive or they don't get paid enough. It's not that, at all, I've learned. I only make $8.50 an hour, and I have plenty of money for whatever I need. <- Keyword there. Everything that needs to get paid for, get paid for first. Honestly, though, after that, I put most my money in savings, or in a separate account for next month's bills.



It's just the circle of life, every part is stuck in eachother. You just have to think yourself a way out.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 9, 2012)

Troncoso said:


> People always blame money issues on bad economy, ei. Things are too expensive or they don't get paid enough. It's not that, at all, I've learned. I only make $8.50 an hour, and I have plenty of money for whatever I need. <- Keyword there. Everything that needs to get paid for, get paid for first. Honestly, though, after that, I put most my money in savings, or in a separate account for next month's bills.



that's the problem, everyone thinks they need a smartphone, ipad, new car, and all that stuff, and can't deal with what they have, they think they deserve more and end up screwing themselves out of everything. When i get a job i plan to pay what needs to be payed, then, depending on how much is left, save 50-70% off the excess and the rest will be floating cash, probably put 5-10% towards computer savings, only plan on upgrading or restarting every couple years, will squeeze all i can get out of it.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm using my old 98 SC2, but I am putting money into it to keep it going, want to hold onto it for 20+ years, which I don't think is out of the realm of possibility. Gets 33mpg in town, 40 if i take it up and down the mountains nearby, most of the downhill is a coast in 4th or 3rd gear, engine braking. Very relaxing drive till at least you get to aurora...god i hate living in Aurora Colorado. Next few purchases will be door seals, some paint work and if i save enough a new head unit and speakers for it. Engine is in good shape, though it needs piston rings, but that is a future thing, i cant really afford that kinda work, probably would cost 1.5k to do that.


----------



## byteninja2 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the OP thinks we are all lazy ass gamers who live in our moms basement and play video games all day. Not true. You would be surprised, I think, to know that many gamers can have a good job and play games.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 9, 2012)

byteninja2 said:


> I think the OP thinks we are all lazy ass gamers who live in our moms basement and play video games all day. Not true. You would be surprised, I think, to know that many gamers can have a good job and play games.



no life, but yes, job and games


----------



## Darren (Oct 9, 2012)

I work part time and go to High School and take crazy hard classes. Just got done with 7 hours of homework in a night. On a typical Friday I have school for 8 hours, then work for 7 hours. I got most of my money for my computer through mowing yards and saving for a while plus Birthday money. Got my computer before I had a real job.


----------



## itsaferbie (Oct 9, 2012)

The way I was able to buy my computer was from a part time job during my high school year. Right now though I am at college and work part time for about 20-25 hours a week. And I make pretty decent money too, but most of it goes toward rent, bills, and food. And whatever I have left over I save, and I buy games whenever I see a great deal.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Oct 9, 2012)

Double income; no kids.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 10, 2012)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Double income; no kids.



Amen brother to the DINK


----------



## gigabiteme (Oct 11, 2012)

recently became double income no kids, now i have time and a little bit of cash for hobbies,i don't know why i picked making computers??
the kids moved out<--honest


----------



## martinhersey (Oct 11, 2012)

*Money*



jonnyp11 said:


> that's the problem, everyone thinks they need a smartphone, ipad, new car, and all that stuff, and can't deal with what they have, they think they deserve more and end up screwing themselves out of everything. When i get a job i plan to pay what needs to be payed, then, depending on how much is left, save 50-70% off the excess and the rest will be floating cash, probably put 5-10% towards computer savings, only plan on upgrading or restarting every couple years, will squeeze all i can get out of it.


Yeah.  What about these billionaires?  What, honestly, do they do with all that money?  Cars, houses, boats, women, food?  They're into power.  Most of them are pretty unhappy, I imagine.  Especially the guys who are fooling around with women.  I get a certain amount of money each month and I use it to pay off certain fixed expenses.  I don't have much left over to buy things I want.  I am certainly happier than any billionaire.


----------



## strollin (Oct 11, 2012)

martinhersey said:


> ... I am certainly happier than any billionaire.


There's absolutely no way you can know that for certain.  It might be true but, then again, it might not.  Since you are happy with your life, that says all it needs to say.


----------



## martinhersey (Oct 11, 2012)

strollin said:


> There's absolutely no way you can know that for certain.  It might be true but, then again, it might not.  Since you are happy with your life, that says all it needs to say.


Maybe they are happy.  It certainly is a lot of responsibility.


----------



## Troncoso (Oct 11, 2012)

martinhersey said:


> Yeah.  What about these billionaires?  What, honestly, do they do with all that money?  Cars, houses, boats, women, food?  They're into power.  Most of them are pretty unhappy, I imagine.  Especially the guys who are fooling around with women.  I get a certain amount of money each month and I use it to pay off certain fixed expenses.  I don't have much left over to buy things I want.  I am certainly happier than any billionaire.



Just because someone has money, doesn't mean they are unhappy. I'd much rather be rich than poor. I've been poor, and I was very unhappy because of the stress it causes. Now that I have a steady income, money in the bank, and extra money in my savings, I can say that I'm much happier.


----------



## adamsocialgo (Oct 12, 2012)

It helps that these days theres not that many great games to buy any more. The latest fifa, halo and cod with the occasional game like borderlands is the only games I buy in a year.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 12, 2012)

I work. Gaming and computers are my only hobbies, so from my disposable income it is about a third on that and the rest into savings. The money doesn't all go into buying games though, it is games, servers, making my system able to play games and trips away with my clan. Just bought another cod4 server and myself and members from Wigan, London and Denmark are going out in Manchester with another member who lives there in a few weeks.

Before that I saved whatever small money I could and would ask my mum. I have, however since paid it all back and more, least I could do when she raised me and my sister on her own and still found money for these stupid things for us


----------



## byteninja2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Troncoso said:


> Just because someone has money, doesn't mean they are unhappy. I'd much rather be rich than poor. I've been poor, and I was very unhappy because of the stress it causes. Now that I have a steady income, money in the bank, and extra money in my savings, I can say that I'm much happier.


True. Money isn't happiness, and money doesnt nessacarily buy hapiness, but I am much happier when I can afford to have a nice PC.


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 13, 2012)

I find that money is not happy. I am happier when I don't have money left over. and much happier when random bills don't appear out of no where.


----------



## spirit (Oct 13, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> and much happier when random bills don't appear out of no where.


Aren't we all?


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 13, 2012)

your 15, what bills do you have to appear out of nowhere?  

But I guess so.


----------



## spirit (Oct 13, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> your 15, what bills do you have to appear out of nowhere?
> 
> But I guess so.



None yet, but if I did have to pay bills, I would be happier if I didn't have to pay bills which appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 13, 2012)

okay, that makes more sense.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Oct 13, 2012)

byteninja2 said:


> True. Money isn't happiness, and money doesnt nessacarily buy hapiness, but I am much happier when I can afford to have a nice PC.




I might have the wrong user.... but arent you like 13 :/


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, pretty sure money does buy happiness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RoLdkgjKhs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9-OlE7NLX0


----------



## Turbo10 (Oct 13, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> Hey, pretty sure money does buy happiness
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RoLdkgjKhs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9-OlE7NLX0



Well those two videos didn't buy me happiness certainly. Not funny at all D:


----------



## Kano (Oct 13, 2012)

If you had no friends or family at all, then I'd imagine that riches would be pretty useless in the long run, but in my boots, money always = happiness.

As for the OP question, here in the UK we have JSA, £55 a week for the unemployed who are 18 or over, for those under 18, then there's pocket money,  Better spent on computers than cheap cider and a night in the local playground I guess.


----------



## Troncoso (Oct 13, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> I find that money is not happy. I am happier when I don't have money left over. and much happier when random bills don't appear out of no where.



Having money left over would kind of help with those random bills that appear out of nowhere, don't you think?


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 13, 2012)

Money makes being unhappy much easier...


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 14, 2012)

Troncoso said:


> Having money left over would kind of help with those random bills that appear out of nowhere, don't you think?



you don't seem to understand. There have been a few bills that there are no way that I owe. They can't take what I don't have while I fight them to find out what they claim I owe them for. 

Otherwise, money is just a piece of sadness in your pocket.


----------



## martinhersey (Oct 14, 2012)

*computers and money*



wolfeking said:


> you don't seem to understand. There have been a few bills that there are no way that I owe. They can't take what I don't have while I fight them to find out what they claim I owe them for.
> 
> Otherwise, money is just a piece of sadness in your pocket.


I regret bringing up the topic of money in the forum.  This is supposed to be about computers.  Excuse me!


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Oct 14, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> you don't seem to understand. There have been a few bills that there are no way that I owe. They can't take what I don't have while I fight them to find out what they claim I owe them for.
> 
> Otherwise, money is just a piece of sadness in your pocket.



You know what im going to throw this out there. You are really depressing. You never see any good in everything :/ In fact every thread youve commented in you always talk negatively.

You need to remember that there are people much worse off than any of us on here.

Me, i personally think money helps with happiness. There is no way on this earth that you can say you would prefer to be in a third world country starving than having a few bills you dont know where they have come from.


Everyone on this forum shouldnt have anything to moan about. We all have internet or access to, we all have computers or access to. Hell some of us are 6 digit figures.


Just to put my situation to you, i have been jobless for 8 month and have only just got a job which is a shitty apprenticeship that pays £400 a month. Not because im lazy, or because im uneducated but because the job market is shit. I do however get more money than when i was on benfits and i can safely say that me and my partner (she got a job around same time i did) are a lot more happier now we have even just a bit more money to our names. Now im not talking thousands extra, im talking 20 pounds a week better off. And that has helped us be happier.


As for being on topic i get my parts by swapping, selling anything i own. Started with guitars from my childhood and the money i earned from them has gone into my computer and then i have sold odd bits and bobs to upgrade it. Only putting minimal amounts of money to what i have.


----------



## strollin (Oct 14, 2012)

Owning a computer is much more affordable now than it was in the past.  In the earlier years, a computer generally set you back around $2,500 or more, a lot of money for a hobby.  For a long time that price was constant except that, as technology moved forward, you got a more powerful computer for your money.  Eventually, as competition became more intense, the price inched downward.  I remember what a huge deal it was when the cost of a new computer broke the $1,000 barrier.

I built my first computer in 1985.  I went to a "Computer Show" where there were many vendors selling components.  I bought all the components at the show to build a clone of an IBM XT.  I don't recall the exact total that I spent that day, but it was around $1,500.  I do remember that I paid $500 for a 20M Seagate ST-225 hard drive.  The XT clone I built was actually better then the IBM XT since it ran at 8Mhz vs 4.77Mhz and had a 20M hdd where the IBM only came with a 10M hdd.  The cost to buy the IBM XT was around $4,000 but I built my XT clone for less than 30% of that.

The point I am trying to get to is that the cost difference between a pre-built and a self-built computer is much smaller today than it was in the past.  The main impetus for  building a computer today isn't so much that it's much less expensive.  It's more for other factors, such as the ability to customize it the way you want, choose the components you want and the satisfaction of doing it yourself.  You may be able to build a computer for a little less but not for substantially less as in the past.


----------



## Turbo10 (Oct 14, 2012)

strollin said:


> Owning a computer is much more affordable now than it was in the past.  In the earlier years, a computer generally set you back around $2,500 or more, a lot of money for a hobby.  For a long time that price was constant except that, as technology moved forward, you got a more powerful computer for your money.  Eventually, as competition became more intense, the price inched downward.  I remember what a huge deal it was when the cost of a new computer broke the $1,000 barrier.
> 
> I built my first computer in 1985.  I went to a "Computer Show" where there were many vendors selling components.  I bought all the components at the show to build a clone of an IBM XT.  I don't recall the exact total that I spent that day, but it was around $1,500.  I do remember that I paid $500 for a 20M Seagate ST-225 hard drive.  The XT clone I built was actually better then the IBM XT since it ran at 8Mhz vs 4.77Mhz and had a 20M hdd where the IBM only came with a 10M hdd.  The cost to buy the IBM XT was around $4,000 but I built my XT clone for less than 30% of that.
> 
> The point I am trying to get to is that the cost difference between a pre-built and a self-built computer is much smaller today than it was in the past.  The main impetus for  building a computer today isn't so much that it's much less expensive.  It's more for other factors, such as the ability to customize it the way you want, choose the components you want and the satisfaction of doing it yourself.  You may be able to build a computer for a little less but not for substantially less as in the past.



Completely agree with that, our old Windows 95 Desktop was £1000, and my mums old Toshiba laptop was £1000 too. You can build a pretty powerful pc for about 400 quid nowdays


----------

